

Ask HN: Is it time the word Facebook is declared a verb (like Google)? - yashchandra

What do you guys think ? We are using the term "facebooked it", "facebooking" etc. Is it time it gets added to the dictionary as a verb ?
======
tjr
"Facebook" feels like a noun to me. "Google" feels more abstract. I do not
care for the idea of using "facebook" as a verb, but I also rarely (if ever)
use "google" as a verb.

The bottom line: I doubt what I think will have any impact on what becomes
common practice! :-)

------
mooism2
I don't know what you mean by "facebooked it", "facebooking", etc.

~~~
yashchandra
as in "hey did you see my graduation pictures online? Yes, I facebooked it
yesterday."

OR

"I am facebooking about 2 hours a day"

